# GTO Handling



## GTO13 (Jun 14, 2006)

I just joined your forces and bought my first GTO. Silver 05. I am a straight line guy and was wondering what your feelings are on the GTO's handling characteristics in turns. I wanna keep her right side up, but I want to have fun in some S turns, just looking for some feedback. Thanks Guys.


----------



## Don (Sep 20, 2004)

The GTO is a touring car afterall and goes through the turn very nicely. Just remember what it ways, it is not a Miata. Try autocrossing a couple of times and you will learn how much fun turning can be with a lot of hp and rear wheel drive.


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

The handling is 2nd only to the Vette in GM's current lineup among >3000lb cars. 

If you're a straight line guy, you won't care for the IRS, but in the turns, it's a godsend.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

The One Thing That You Have To Do Since They Have Limted Slips Is That You Have To Let Off The Gas When During Medium And Hard Shsrp Turns Or It Just Won't Work


----------



## GibsonUSA (Jan 8, 2006)

How do I reply to this comment on the GTO given to me?

"non-handling and heavy weight ..... actually, i haven't driven it, but from what i've read and heard, it's fast on the straight, but heavy as hell in the corners. take that to a non-oval track."


?


----------



## I Stall Automatics (Aug 10, 2005)

In my opinion, it's quite boaty on the corners and has a tendency to understeer like most front engine production cars. I've spent more money on my suspension than I have on my engine/exhaust


----------



## I Stall Automatics (Aug 10, 2005)

I Stall Automatics said:


> In my opinion, it's quite boaty on the corners and has a tendency to understeer like most front engine production cars. I've spent more money on my suspension than I have on my engine/exhaust


Not to say it can't hold its own, just saying there's room for improvement. :seeya:


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

well i can take an off ramp at 70 and the posted speed is 35:willy: iam for real and that was done on the test drive with the sales person in it. well he told me to do it


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Stock, it's a wallowy boat. 

With suspension mods like mine (Koni struts / poly bushings / sway bars), good tires, and an aggressive alignment, it's pretty damned good considering it's a heavy, _heavy_ car. Unfortunately having a lot of negative camber dialed in, which is necessary to kill that huge dead-band in the steering, plays hell on tires. If you don't drive it much, that's not a huge factor-- in my case, however, it has forced me to get less aggressive on the camber, so I'm back to numb steering. 

It's still light years better than stock, but coming as I have from the BMW world, driving this car is a bit like f*cking while wearing a rubber.

The torquey engine and IRS make her a _blast_ to throttle steer, and she has good controllability right up to the limits.


----------



## GZP 06 GTO (Jun 20, 2006)

It's not the car, its the driver behind the wheel.

I've taken my stock gto threw some really winding roads at high speeds and the car felt great. Nevertheless, they do need to be improved.


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

I went from a Corvette to a GTO, and the GTO doesn't handle nearly as well as the Vette. When turning a corner it seems like one wheel spins fairly easy. Mine is an 04, I've heard the 05's are a little better.


----------



## GZP 06 GTO (Jun 20, 2006)

C5ORGTO said:


> I went from a Corvette to a GTO, and the GTO doesn't handle nearly as well as the Vette. When turning a corner it seems like one wheel spins fairly easy. Mine is an 04, I've heard the 05's are a little better.


yea, i mean you really can't compare a GTO to a vette, the vette sits much lower and weighs alot less.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

The factory alignment is also prone to heavy understeer, thanks to GM's lawyers.


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

GZP 06 GTO said:


> It's not the car, its the driver behind the wheel.
> 
> I've taken my stock gto threw some really winding roads at high speeds and the car felt great. Nevertheless, they do need to be improved.


:agree

Try outrunnin' or outmaneuvering the average cop in a Crown Vic...the Crown Vic will probably win most of the times, because of the driver behind the wheel.


----------



## GZP 06 GTO (Jun 20, 2006)

ModBoss2 said:


> :agree
> 
> Try outrunnin' or outmaneuvering the average cop in a Crown Vic...the Crown Vic will probably win most of the times, because of the driver behind the wheel.


You got that right


----------

